
Plasmid-Borne Colistin Resistance Has Jumped Species and Maybe Hemispheres - DrScump
http://mikethemadbiologist.com/2015/11/22/plasmid-borne-colistin-resistance-has-jumped-species-and-maybe-hemispheres/
======
DrScump
backgrounder here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10614310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10614310)

